#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Weld Metal calculation

## inconel

Hi everybody,



I am looking for weld metal(weight) calculation for pipe welding.anybody having any excel work sheet or worked out method ,please share it over here or send to my e-mail address mentioned below.I have to order electrodes for production welding. Following is the dimensions of the joint .Thickness of pipe 18 mm, 70 Degree angle single V-Groove,1 mm root face,1.5 mm root opening. I have calculated total volume of joint all around pipe.then divided it by density of weld metal(mild steel) to get mass of the weld metal required to fill the groove. But the result is not correct due to some unit conversion mistake.I am looking for help from all the members over here interested in this subject.I am new in welding engineering and don't have much idea about this .Expecting help from my seniors and friends.



Thank you in advanceSee More: Weld Metal calculation

----------


## duddek

> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am looking for weld metal(weight) calculation for pipe welding.anybody having any excel work sheet or worked out method ,please share it over here or send to my e-mail address mentioned below.I have to order electrodes for production welding. Following is the dimensions of the joint .Thickness of pipe 18 mm, 70 Degree angle single V-Groove,1 mm root face,1.5 mm root opening. I have calculated total volume of joint all around pipe.then divided it by density of weld metal(mild steel) to get mass of the weld metal required to fill the groove. But the result is not correct due to some unit conversion mistake.I am looking for help from all the members over here interested in this subject.I am new in welding engineering and don't have much idea about this .Expecting help from my seniors and friends.
> 
> My e-mail  sunilkmani@gmail.com 
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> Sunil K. Mani




I also need it too,... how to calculate time of welding? consumeable flux? for spiral weld and or long seam weld or circum weld?...

please give me the formulas or ebook for basic welding calculation.

thanks ....  

Taqobalallohu minna waminkum

Happy Id'l Fitri

----------


## aan09

you may refer following sites 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy........................

----------


## viswanathankasi2

There is any data available please upload man

----------


## inconel

Hi, I heard that Lincoln electric & ESAB distributing excel sheet for weld metal calculation.If any one have that ,pls share it over here

----------


## inconel

Hi,

Nobody here to help me out...........

----------


## Nasir

Dear Friends,

Please look into this Bohler Guide
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Section-4.2 is regarding "*Consumable Consumption
and Welding Time*".

It may be of help to you.

Thanks & Best Regards,

----------


## duddek

guys,

I found this site,.. there is software to calculate the welding and can estimated both on consumable that we need and also for all cost.
if anybody in this forum has this software, please kindly share this the good one.

thank you very much,.. i would be pleasure to wait this respond.

here is the site :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## f81aa

Nasir, thanks for the information

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

Mr Nasir,
                 Link  "Bohler Guide **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] &  Section-4.2 is regarding "Consumable Consumption
and Welding Time". [/B] is not working.
 kindly can u please do something for this?

----------


## hakr5

Hai friends...

I think the following link will serve your Purpose....

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## thuanvinhan1

Hi alls,
I have a document of boehler-welding can share for all.**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## chennaichamo

you may find these spreadsheets usefull.

See More: Weld Metal calculation

----------


## flitzow

Hello,

Does anyone has the full version of Weld-Cost-Calc-XL.xls? Currently, it's the demo version being shared.

----------


## ThaMaestro

There's more to determing welding time and cost than only getting the numbers together and doing the math.
It's also about understanding the process, knowing the ID ('switch-on time'), etc.

Welding filler/consumable manufacturers may provide good data, but it doesnt mean it will answer your question.

Get some welding consultant involved, than youll be sure not to an unforeseen mistake.

----------


## namasral

Thanks very much

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear hakr5,

Please upload the link again.

Thanks & Regards,

Amit

----------


## mitsai_3

Do you still need it?

----------

